# Axcel AX 3000 for sale



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

I have an Axcel 3000 with 6" Extension Silver with black Nobs for sale. The price is R2300. Its a month old and in excellent condition. I am selling it because I have 3 and only need 2. They are IMO the best.


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Great price!


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

Sold


----------

